# Exo-Terra Heat Wave - Rainforest... Is it ok?



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just wondering if the Exo-Terra Heat Wave - Rainforest is ok for darts. If so where should it be placed?

On bottom?
On back near bottom?
On back near top?

Thanks.

P.S.

I want to use it on my 18x18x24 Exo-terra viv.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you have heat concerns? What are the temps?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

About 60 at night and 72 during day.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Any chance you can improve the 60 room temp to about 65? With that you should be fine. Room temp is almost always the best way to go.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

41714049 said:


> About 60 at night and 72 during day.


Are those tank temps or room temps?
If they are room temps, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I've used them before, they are very low wattage heat mats as compared to the like ZooMed ones. You can feel a minor change in temp with the glass they are fixed to. However, I'm not so sure they'd do much good with layers of Gravel or LECA and soil.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Another good option to try are those little 7.5 watt aquarium heaters you can order. They are to be used with betta bowls and tanks under 5 gallons. I believe the brand is hydor? I also think I read they will not be damaged either if run dry, and they can be buried in the gravel.

i've been meaning to stick one in the water feature or the false bottom in some of my tanks to get my mantellas out of cycling a little earlier this year.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I appreciate all the responses!

The main reason I would like backup heat is because in my are we frequently lose power (due to new construction) and I would like to have some backup product to plug into my UPS to keep the temps from falling in my tank when the power goes out.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

However, I'm not so sure they'd do much good with layers of Gravel or LECA and soil.

You really don't have to worry about the gravel, substrate, etc, as the heat will rise slowly upwards on its own and provide an even heat, but it will also cool slowly as the substrate will be what is warmed, not just the glass.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

a generator would come in handy then. Except they are highly expensive.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a 3000 VA UPS... I have never had it run out.

I even took it camping once to run our music and lights.... hehehe.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok I have now measured my temps in my tank...

70 at night... 78 during day.

Looks good?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That's perfect! I wish I could get mine to stay in that range. My house is a little cold right now and I am having trouble getting the tank to warm up much during the day.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I ended up using the heat pad on the back to get it to stay at those stable temps.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I myself am now looking into getting a heating device. Lately, my tricolor tanks haven't been getting above 66 degrees for the last few weeks or so. Right now, I'm just using a human heat pad set on a low wattage taped to my tank.

About your exo terra rainforest, do you need to stick it to the glass like the zoomed types?

How much did it raise your tank's temp?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes it sticks right to the outside glass (back of my tank is where I put it).

It raised my tank temp about 4F.


----------

